# Sailor Jerry Rum...



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

YUM! :tu

normally i stick to scotch/bourbon/cognac when puffin on a stogie, but because i felt like rum a few weeks ago, i bought this and sipped it while smokin. 

definately will be doing that again! it's a damn fine rum for being so cheap! almost feels like i'm robbin poor sailor jerry. :r

:ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a spiced rum right? I haven't tried that one, though I keep hearing it's a good bit better than good ol' Capt Morgan. How do you think the two compare, and how do you drink it?


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

It's A LOT better than Captain, IMO. I mostly drink it mixed with Coke, but I've also had it on the rocks a few times. It has a much smoother and more complex flavor than Captain Morgan.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Try it with Ginger ale


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I love this stuff.

I love the bottle too.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Mark C said:


> That's a spiced rum right? I haven't tried that one, though I keep hearing it's a good bit better than good ol' Capt Morgan. How do you think the two compare, and how do you drink it?


i usually have it just over ice.  it'd damn tasty...the flavor is mainly vanilla, but you get a bit of cinnamon in there too.

it's great with coke also, but when i'm smokin, i usually just get some ice and some rum and i'm good to go.


----------



## LAMF (Jun 26, 2007)

oh man, I used to go to the USA pretty much strictly to buy this stuff. Then a couple years ago I ended up drinking a big bottle of it at my girlfriends birthday party by myself and threw up, all I can say is I won't be having any of that for a while, maybe in a few years.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

LAMF said:


> oh man, I used to go to the USA pretty much strictly to buy this stuff. Then a couple years ago I ended up drinking a big bottle of it at my girlfriends birthday party by myself and threw up, all I can say is I won't be having any of that for a while, maybe in a few years.


A whole bottle!
u
90 proof 
I always get this instead of Captain.:tu


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I picked up a bottle last night because of this thread.

It was delicious over ice with a Pepin Blue churchill. :tu


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

JMAC said:


> I picked up a bottle last night because of this thread.
> 
> It was delicious over ice with a Pepin Blue churchill. :tu


Awesome! 

Next weekend, my 30 days of not drinking comes to an end!  I'm trying to decide whether to get a bottle of this, or a small bottle of scotch or something.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I like it better then Morgan and it does not cost as much. The over all taste is better and mix it with Dr Pepper mmmmm mmmm good.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

The guy at a liquor store was trying to recommend some of this to me and my buddy a while back. We didn't spring for it but I'm going to have to after hearing all of these reviews. Lets hope Rouses (local grocery store) carries this stuff. I'm recovering from a cold and it's all I can do to hold out from drinking for another night... might have to come up with a small glass of something or another before i freak out...


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm about done with my bottle of Mount Gay Barbados Sugar Cane Rum. I'll have to check this stuff out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> I'm about done with my bottle of Mount Gay Barbados Sugar Cane Rum. I'll have to check this stuff out. Thanks for the tip!


Try the Mount Gay Extra Old too, you'll thank me later


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> The guy at a liquor store was trying to recommend some of this to me and my buddy a while back. We didn't spring for it but I'm going to have to after hearing all of these reviews. Lets hope Rouses (local grocery store) carries this stuff. I'm recovering from a cold and it's all I can do to hold out from drinking for another night... might have to come up with a small glass of something or another before i freak out...


ok just wanted to follow up:

I'm enjoying a glass of Sailor Jerry and coke right now and I had a small sample earlier. All I have to say is - this stuff makes a hell of a rum and coke! Dark and complex flavor... spicy, vanilla (perhaps thats the cherry they are talking about?), perhaps even coconut?? (mb its the headcold  )

At any rate, I see what people are saying when they compare it to Captain Morgan's. While Captain Morgan's isn't bad - it doesn't really compare to this full flavored rum.

I also like the history behind it on the bottle - Jerry seemed like a cool guy - tattooing people while smoking a pipe!

I've gotten into sipping on liquor a bit but I dunno if I can handle this one straight yet - it's got a kick to it! Having been more of a whiskey guy in the past (for lack of a decent cheap rum? - I like Mount Gay, but it's a little expensive for me) I can safely add this to my list of good drinks.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

JacksonCognac said:


> ok just wanted to follow up:
> 
> I'm enjoying a glass of Sailor Jerry and coke right now and I had a small sample earlier. All I have to say is - this stuff makes a hell of a rum and coke! Dark and complex flavor... spicy, vanilla (perhaps thats the cherry they are talking about?), perhaps even coconut?? (mb its the headcold  )
> 
> ...


Glad we could introduce the Sailor to ya pal!  It's amazing how inexpensive it is compared to alot of other rums and how much more flavor it packs than most rums in it's price range.

as for the sipping...yeah, it's a little tough at first, but you just have to make sure you put like 2 cubes of ice in it to ease the kick of it.


----------

